# new built viv pics



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

hi all dont know if this works but heres my new viv build dont know whats going in their yet ... hope you like .... scot


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*arse*

arse that didnt work 
there must be easier way of uploading loads pics at once lol 
hey go my photobucket look under it there?


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't mean to come across as negative, as I can only see 2 pics - but it looks like you have a waterfall going over sponge mushrooms... In my experience the sponge mushrooms only take a few weeks of being constantly wet to turn into total mush unfortunately. 

Just thought I would say now before you put anything in as obviously will be easier to change things around now first :2thumb:


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

beaniebopps said:


> I don't mean to come across as negative, as I can only see 2 pics - but it looks like you have a waterfall going over sponge mushrooms... In my experience the sponge mushrooms only take a few weeks of being constantly wet to turn into total mush unfortunately.
> 
> Just thought I would say now before you put anything in as obviously will be easier to change things around now first :2thumb:


 hi there 
yeh i had probs putting my pics up i tried 6 times and it kept crashing i will try again . as for the mushrooms i have them in another viv as a waterfall and they are still there after 5 months ? as a extra help these ones are silconed coated 
i try loading more pics agian


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*upload pics again*


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*more*


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*last few*

hope u like


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

That plant with the red and green wavy leaves, well it's seriously going to outgrow that viv. I had one once, it grew to 2 1/2 feet tall and 3 feet wide in 18 months....

Oh and hope you wont be feeding crickets in a viv with an exo background, unless you like the look of grey foam that is.

Sorry I can't post anything more positive, the plants are lovely and all, just so much in there that has the potential to go really wrong on you.

Ade


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*nope*

nope not crickets being used 
also the plants like all my vivs are hacked back on a month basis 
but thanks for advise mate .


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I use the Exo background in my treefrog tanks- laziness, probably- *and* I feed crickets- not destroyed yet!

I am slapping myself, though, a guy (sorry, mate forgot your name!) brought some nice cork backgrounds to LukeLondon's little meet- and I didn't get my act together enough to buy them. They looked really good, too! :devil:


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*same*

same here ron
for yrs i have used the exo terra foam background and feed crix no damage at all in any of my 22 vivs ? the cork background is it rough cork i have also used that stuff its great


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*mini gardens*

as for plants my plants in all my vivs get lifted out and split or pruned back when they get to big . is not a planted viv a indoor garden we need to maintain ? i find my usefull viv tools work a old teaspoon is my spade a old table spoon is my shovel my fork of course is my fork . lol


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

I can see a group of Auratus liking that tank!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

snowdragon said:


> as for plants my plants in all my vivs get lifted out and split or pruned back when they get to big . is not a planted viv a indoor garden we need to maintain ? i find my usefull viv tools work a old teaspoon is my spade a old table spoon is my shovel my fork of course is my fork . lol


A smallish pair of scissors is useful, too.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> That plant with the red and green wavy leaves, well it's seriously going to outgrow that viv. I had one once, it grew to 2 1/2 feet tall and 3 feet wide in 18 months....
> 
> Oh and hope you wont be feeding crickets in a viv with an exo background, unless you like the look of grey foam that is.
> 
> ...


Ade, coffee. Costa, Nero's, Starbucks, Tesco own-brand/whatever. Coffee. :2thumb:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

The mushrooms in my tank went soggy after about a year. If you coat them in eypoxy resin they will last for years.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey Scott,hope your feeling abit better now bro,buddy i can't offer thoughts on the mushroon debate,I've never used them
having seen your tanks personally Iknow this one will turn out well :notworthy:.Mate there are so many,my old brain can't keep up,is this another new viv? guys scott has some of our little leucs in a corker of a tank,have you put the luecs viv up Scott,its a belter:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

I'll see ya soon mate,
hope your well from both of us 
Stu


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Ade, coffee. Costa, Nero's, Starbucks, Tesco own-brand/whatever. Coffee. :2thumb:


:lol2: C'mon Ade the guy,is trying real hard,despite having a damn hard time of it,abit more posativity dude.....:no1: 
best

Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> Ade, coffee. Costa, Nero's, Starbucks, Tesco own-brand/whatever. Coffee. :2thumb:


Ron, learn to tell the difference between genuine advice from grumpiness, perhaps some of your own coffee might wake your brain up? :Na_Na_Na_Na: Willing to bet if somebody else had given the same advice though that you would have saved your coffee jokes...

Snow, seriously I have kept that plant, it's not one you can easily prune like that. Been there, done that, still grew huge. Some plants just aren't suitable for viv growth, no matter how much you prune them, that's one of them. You may as well put a deifenbachia in there... :lol2:

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Ron, learn to tell the difference between genuine advice from grumpiness, perhaps some of your own coffee might wake your brain up? :Na_Na_Na_Na: Willing to bet if somebody else had given the same advice though that you would have saved your coffee jokes...
> 
> Snow, seriously I have kept that plant, it's not one you can easily prune like that. Been there, done that, still grew huge. Some plants just aren't suitable for viv growth, no matter how much you prune them, that's one of them. You may as well put a deifenbachia in there... :lol2:
> 
> Ade


Chill mate; I know a) You are a nice guy, and b) you are very knowledgable. But you can be tetchy...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Comments deleted for reasons known only by me :2thumb:

Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> Whats tetchy about a guy trying to warn another keeper that a particular plant may or may not cause problems ?
> It`s getting to a point that nobody can give out advice without someone sticking their head up and shooting your comments down.
> 
> 
> Mike


It's ok, Mike, Ade and I have already had a chat about it.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Sorry Ron I have removed my comments as after reading back I felt that maybe I jumped the gun a little too quickly.
No offence meant.

Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> Sorry Ron I have removed my comments as after reading back I felt that maybe I jumped the gun a little too quickly.
> No offence meant.
> 
> Mike


None taken, mate- this is one of the things I like about this section- we usually work it out in the end.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Cobblers
Stu


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Erm Stu ?
Whats all that got to do with turkey basters ?
:lol2::lol2:

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

soundstounite said:


> Cobblers
> Stu


Corned beef or peach?

Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ade can you suck them up with a turkey baster ?

Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Corned beef or peach?
> 
> Ade


A difficult choice,i still have a bit of select cheese suited to both

I feel like a very small tadpole ina very large pond...all being sucked down the plughole by a very large turkey baster belonging to Mike

It took me ages to write that out and you all got there first,I'm going to clean some tubs out
and sulk:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Glad you're enjoying the cheese.  We'll have to do 2 lots next BAKS meeting. lol

Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Yea that was my cheese :lol2:


Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I love cheese. And wine. Bring back cheese and wine parties, that's what I say!


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

With a turkey baster for the wine ?
:2thumb:

Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Glad you're enjoying the cheese.  We'll have to do 2 lots next BAKS meeting. lol
> 
> Ade


Lovely thanks mate,its been going down ace with some corking fresh organic veggies,
i think 2 lots might be for the best mate

:2thumb:
Stu


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> With a turkey baster for the wine ?
> :2thumb:
> 
> Mike


I'll drink wine from practically any source...


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> Yea that was my cheese :lol2:
> 
> 
> Mike


I know man,every time i eat some i think back to how noble it was to pick up that sprayer first time,i saw you jump for joy that the cheese was left,hmm and then i picked my own ticket,I'm riddled with guilt now,that i was part of such an injustice



NOT :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Hmm guys i think we've derailed Scott's thread,plus its got corrupted by an inexplicable atmosphere created by the baster.:gasp:

Stu


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> I know man,every time i eat some i think back to how noble it was to pick up that sprayer first time,i saw you jump for joy that the cheese was left,hmm and then i picked my own ticket,I'm riddled with guilt now,that i was part of such an injustice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I* was trying to keep it moral and wholesome! :gasp:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> *I* was trying to keep it moral and wholesome! :gasp:


I know you were mate,he said nodding knowingly,ha Scott will have a smile on his face anyway,:2thumb:

Stu


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*i dont mind*

hey ade the plant in question is split put in pots in pots clever hey lol and not planted and can be lifted hence dont need splitting ... or pruneing when it gets outta control the pots will be lifted and replaced . I agree its great getting advice and its needed sometimes but the thing is i have been a gardener as well as a houseplant gardener for many many yrs stu shaz have visited my house and can vouch for me i kinda know my plants . So now i have been on here for a bit now and have posted lots pics and threads it would be great to get some positive reconiniton from you exspert keepers from time to time .
We all do things diff and all in diff ways like some love STRONG CHEESE AND SOME HATES STRONG CHEESE lol but helping and building a starter viv froggie keeeper with negative vibe dont realy kick it if you know what i mean.
As for the baster and the cheese well confuseing bunch you are
when i took up frog keeping and reptile keeping my partner said i was weird so i guess iam just one of the bunch .
the one thing i did need to say is the mushrooms in the viv are coated in silcon wont rot . also this is a pain relief hobby for me it helps distract my mind from a very very painfull disabilty .iam a nice guy i dont bite and iam very kind and polite so please respect me in the same way i respect you . i exspect to be spoken to as i speak to . 
i do wish i could meet you all face to face and one day i might but health pernitting its not working at the mo 
so my final words on this matter is make a FONDUE AND USE YA BASTER TO MAKE CHEESE STRAWS LOL
:lol2::lol2:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

snowdragon said:


> hey ade the plant in question is split put in pots in pots clever hey lol and not planted and can be lifted hence dont need splitting ... or pruneing when it gets outta control the pots will be lifted and replaced . I agree its great getting advice and its needed sometimes but the thing is i have been a gardener as well as a houseplant gardener for many many yrs stu shaz have visited my house and can vouch for me i kinda know my plants . So now i have been on here for a bit now and have posted lots pics and threads it would be great to get some positive reconiniton from you exspert keepers from time to time .
> We all do things diff and all in diff ways like some love STRONG CHEESE AND SOME HATES STRONG CHEESE lol but helping and building a starter viv froggie keeeper with negative vibe dont realy kick it if you know what i mean.
> As for the baster and the cheese well confuseing bunch you are
> when i took up frog keeping and reptile keeping my partner said i was weird so i guess iam just one of the bunch .
> ...


I can agree with that you saved my butt at creaks helping me out swapping me all your change even though we had never met :notworthy:
And Scot if youre happy with your viv thats all that matters really : victory:

Richie


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Scott, seriously, if you think somebody pointing out that a plant is going to outgrow your viv is disrespectful, you have some things really confused.

If you expect to suck up to you just because you've been posting for a couple of months now, forget it. I don't suck up tot he people with 20 years or more experience either. I don't do BS, I do honesty.

Nowhere did I say your viv was nasty, or even make comments about your sponge mushrooms. I offered you advice that that plant will get too big, and that exo terra backgrounds don't go well if you feed crickets. That's literally all that I said to you.

I'm not about to enter into an argument with you here, I know exactly what I posted, and it was not disrespectful or hostile. The hostility here is entirely in the other direction.

If you would rather I didn't try to help you, that's just fine. I'll just add you to the list of folks I ignore, and let you make your own mistakes.

Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Now then.
About that turkey baster :gasp:


Mike


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

I bloody love this section:
*Scott posts setup photos- we say his sponge mushrooms will have less room and more mush before he knows it if they keep getting wet
*Ade says the OP's bush is too big 
*Cue a coffee joke
*Mike jumps in to defend people actually giving good advice
*Ron and Ade make up
*Turkey basters and cheese make an appearance and normality is resumed within the space of 4 pages. 
*Scott then calls Ade disrespectful and the circle of life continues.


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*i apoliges*

iapoliges ade this has got all confused . i can now see why peopl call it rfuk and people did warn me not to post pics and be carfull making comments . as they can get taken in the wrong context i didnt mean to say you was oh hey iam confused by the whole issue and give up . its not my intention to get anybody annoyed .or ignored but if thats how you feel iam sorry i have made you feel that way wasnt what i meant to say ..... text is construde in many ways my last comments were meant to be informative as well as jest . not insulting if iam not part of the group its cool 
:2thumb: cheers scot


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*how*

how do i delete threads ???? lol


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

The viv is looking good there Scott, loving the use of the crypto's they are awesome little plants. Have you got a finished pic of it all as I'm sure i've seen one somewhere. 

Dont worry about others Scott, some people can come across a touchie on forums as text is always a difficult to interpret, so long as you and most people are happy with it, it's all that mattors. 

Jay


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*thanks jay*

yeh thanks jay
i think the full pics are my face book page 
as yet no wildlife in there but iam going to be working on a big viv for some tiger striped when i get back from hospital and hols


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*joke*



snowdragon said:


> yeh thanks jay
> i think the full pics are my face book page
> as yet no wildlife in there but iam going to be working on a big viv for some tiger striped when i get back from hospital and hols


 and i think i put the biggest f£&*(&%g rubberplant i can find in it 
lol
that is a joke if we have a sence of humour as one my posts was intended to be . :2thumb:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

snowdragon said:


> and i think i put the biggest f£&*(&%g rubberplant i can find in it
> lol
> that is a joke if we have a sence of humour as one my posts was intended to be  . :2thumb:


You may be joking but ive got a 3ft rubber plant in my phyllomedusa bicolor viv, i did have to cut the top off it the other day though as it loves the conditions and grows well :2thumb:

Richie


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*haha*

richie i do have a rubber plant i was thinking of putting in this tiger legged viv as the leafs are strong and big enough to support them but i realy dont want it getting out of order so its in my chams viv and they allover it lol


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ronnyjodes said:


> I bloody love this section:
> *Scott posts setup photos- we say his sponge mushrooms will have less room and more mush before he knows it if they keep getting wet
> *Ade says the OP's bush is too big
> *Cue a coffee joke
> ...


And in next week's episode: 'Yore not my farver!' 'Oh yes I aaaaaam!' (Scot gets revealed as my love-child from a secret straight relationship...)



snowdragon said:


> and i think i put the biggest f£&*(&%g rubberplant i can find in it
> lol
> that is a joke if we have a sence of humour as one my posts was intended to be . :2thumb:





richie.b said:


> You may be joking but ive got a 3ft rubber plant in my phyllomedusa bicolor viv, i did have to cut the top off it the other day though as it loves the conditions and grows well :2thumb:
> 
> Richie


I've used both rubber plants and Monstera in vivs- so long as you prepare for the fact they will have to be removed one day when they finally outgrow the space, they can be very effective.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I've no objections to using large growing plants in vivs. I've got a dracaena in my White's viv that one day will get huge! As you say Ron, I'll just pull it, pot it and replace it.

My only intention was to point out that that particular plant grows big and quickly. If my intent had been to be negative for the sake of it I would have expressed how I find exo backgrounds ugly, and how the big gap between the 2 is very obvious. :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:

I reckon a trukey baster siliconed to the back, wrapped in a label off some nice coffee, would really help to hide the gap. : victory::Na_Na_Na_Na:

Oh, and if you look at the exo bacground in this pic carefully, you can see the damage that crickets did to it:-










It's even worst at the top as they liked to hide up there and gnaw at it. 

Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Did somebody just mention a turkey baster :2thumb:.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Next BAKS, we'll be adding turkey basters to the raffle.  We may bundle them with the cheese though.

Ade


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*big gap*



Wolfenrook said:


> I've no objections to using large growing plants in vivs. I've got a dracaena in my White's viv that one day will get huge! As you say Ron, I'll just pull it, pot it and replace it.
> 
> My only intention was to point out that that particular plant grows big and quickly. If my intent had been to be negative for the sake of it I would have expressed how I find exo backgrounds ugly, and how the big gap between the 2 is very obvious. :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> ...


 have hidden the big gap with lots of moss and its looking great iam well chuffed lol . i kinda dont mind the backgrounds ade its personal choice hey i have done lots other useing exspandy foam but this one was laying around doing nothing i had the fake backgrounds so i used em . saves filling the landfills with loads pollysteren . yeh i understand about the crix eating the backgrounds as yet not exsperienced it . but iam sure its going happen to me if i dont feed the crix . ade this thread got bang out of order and got taken out of context . i did say sorry a few times if you look bk but also as well i did thank you for your advice . as also i pointed out i know what i was doing . as for turkey baster and cheese debate i think i will kinda leave that to you baks guys .... lol


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

What is it with you lot and turkey basters ?
Your obsessed with them :whistling2:


Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> What is it with you lot and turkey basters ?
> Your obsessed with them :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Mike


 Baster envy.


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

I also wasn't trying to be negative, the viv is lovely. I was only saying that in my experience sponge mushrooms go to mushy crap very quickly if wet all the time but perhaps mine were just rubbish ones (Terra World I think). The ones I have that only get a light misting and then dry again are fine a couple years on, I was only concerned about your waterfall. 

But I have to agree with Ade about the background, my friend has a couple leopard geckos she bought from me 2 years back, keeps them in an exo and feeds crickets and there are huge ugly holes everywhere from the crickets eating it. Mind you she's not the type to gutload her crickets either so the poor things are starving when they go in.

My first planted viv had an exo background and I was always trying to manipulate plants and moss to cover it up as I thought it looked ugly, and I was much happier when I changed it to cork bark. But the important thing is that you like it, and that it is practical :2thumb:

So what's going in this viv anyway?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I use the Exo background in my golden treefrog tank- 'cos it was simplest- although, once I saw the cork backgrounds with the flattened backs, I wished I'd seen them first- because they *do* look better. Buuuut, a) the treefrogs don't care, and b) so far, the background has stood up to crickets fine. And anyway, has anyone looked at Scot's *stunning* backgrounds using local stone? Watch and weep, guys! : victory:


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*i dont know as*



beaniebopps said:


> I also wasn't trying to be negative, the viv is lovely. I was only saying that in my experience sponge mushrooms go to mushy crap very quickly if wet all the time but perhaps mine were just rubbish ones (Terra World I think). The ones I have that only get a light misting and then dry again are fine a couple years on, I was only concerned about your waterfall.
> 
> But I have to agree with Ade about the background, my friend has a couple leopard geckos she bought from me 2 years back, keeps them in an exo and feeds crickets and there are huge ugly holes everywhere from the crickets eating it. Mind you she's not the type to gutload her crickets either so the poor things are starving when they go in.
> 
> ...


 i dont know as yet 
i tend to let the vivs settle for a while as i will always be moving stuff out and putin other plants in ... maybe some tincs HUGE WINK AT STU AND SHAZ LOL


----------

